# New Eleaf iStick PICO PLUS kit



## fbb1964 (31/5/21)

Funny the more things change they more stay the same LOL Noticed this new Eleaf iStick PICO PLUS kit today.

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/eleaf-istick-pico-plus-kit-preview/

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...entic-eleaf-istick-pico-plus-75w-box-mod-melo

*Eleaf iStick Pico Plus Kit Preview – Includes New Melo 4S Tank…*
By
Michelle
-
May 24, 2021
The Eleaf iStick Pico Plus Kit is a new release updating two popular Eleaf ranges – the Pico box mod and Melo sub ohm tank.





There have been so many Pico mods in the past – I won’t waste your time listing them all out here but this version does seem to hark back to the original Pico 75W.

*More Details On The Eleaf iStick Pico Plus Kit…*
The two main components of the kit are the new Pico plus mod and the new Melo 4S tank…





Worldwide Shipping – Save 10% With Code ECC

Buy Now
The first thing which caught my eye design wise is the odd looking balcony which sits above the fire button.





Yes this looks weird and wonky but it does mean that unlike a lot of the Pico range this device is able to accept tanks of 25mm and less. Some of the earlier range had issues with the battery cap preventing larger diameter tanks from physically fitting on the mod.





The battery cap idea is still the same and opening this reveals the battery compartment which is suitable for a single 18650 which of course in not included.





The output like the original is a maximum of 75W in Variable Wattage mode, but you also can select Temperature Control or Bypass user modes.

A small monochrome OLED screen is located on the side of the mod but the size of the screen is not specified.





Also provided is a USB Type C port which again is not found on some of the previous versions and allows up to 2A charging.





Looking at the Melo 4S tank now – this is similar to the Melo 4 which I loved in the Melo 4 kit with some updated coils.

This uses the EC coil range – in particular the new AST-EC-A (All Time Stable Technology) made from Super Austenitic Stainless Steel.





The AST material apparently offers a longer coil life and purer flavour and is also found in some of the recent Joyetech kits such as the recent Ego Pod AST.





There are 3 AST coils available


0.5ohm AST – 20-40W (included in kit)
0.3ohm AST – 30-50W (included in kit)
0.15ohm AST – 40-70W (available separately)
When using the AST coils the Pico Plus mod also monitors the coils to make sure they do not burn from a lack of e-liquid.





Refilling is taken care of via the top cap – this is different according to which model the tank is, on the Childproof version this is a sliding cap whereas on the Regular version has a quick turn removable top cap.





The base of the tank features the airflow adjustment control ring.

There are 5 colours to choose from: Silver, Pearl White, Grey, Black and Rose Gold.






*Kit Includes*

Eleaf iStick Pico Plus mod
Melo 4S tank
EC-A 0.3ohm coil
EC-A 0.5ohm coil
Spare glass
Screwdriver
USB Type C Cable
User manual






*Eleaf iStick Pico Plus Mod Specs*

Size: 47x25x70.6mm
Output: 1-75W
Modes: VW, TC, Bypass
Battery: 1x 18650
Display: OLED monochrome
Resistance range: Not specified
USB Type C – 2A charge rate
Smart coil protection
Spring loaded 510 connection
Compatible with 25mm diameter atomisers
*



Eleaf Melo 4S Tank Specs*

Size: 25x56mm
E-liquid capacity: 4ml (standard) / 2ml (Childproof TPD)
Coils: EC range plus new AST coils
Bottom adjustable bottom airflow
510 connector
510 drip tip
Top fill
Available in Regular or Childproof versions
I do like all the new features and I do hope the Melo 4S tank is as good as the previous version – but man that mod looks strange – like it’s going to tip over!

What do you think of the Eleaf iStick Pico Plus Kit? Let me know in the comments below!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (31/5/21)

Can only say good things, these kept me off the stinkies for years. reliable as all hell. Still have the Melo tank and two Pico's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964 (31/5/21)

Stranger said:


> Can only say good things, these kept me off the stinkies for years. reliable as all hell. Still have the Melo tank and two Pico's.


I agree I love my old picos I used with the baby beast tanks. I still have brand new ones unused. I was just surprised to see eleaf still riding the old pico brand horse. Maybe it's time to move on and do innovative new stuff perhaps. Nothing wrong with it just how long do you ride one mods marketing brand mate that's all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (31/5/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Nothing wrong with it just how long do you ride one mods marketing brand mate that's all


For as long as it sells, I would buy another 2-3 original Picos, if they were locally available. The newer versions disappeared too quickly as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GSM500 (31/5/21)

I'm a huge Pico fan and they are really reliable. Have been using them daily for over 4 years now without a hiccough.

Not sure that vendors would bother stocking this updated version though.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fbb1964 (31/5/21)

GSM500 said:


> I'm a huge Pico fan and they are really reliable. Have been using them daily for over 4 years now without a hiccough.
> 
> Not sure that vendors would bother stocking this updated version though.


Must be a case of if its not broken don't fix it with pico sales. Their still rated as one of the most popular mod kits at FastTech so they must still be selling heaps. I don't use mine a lot any more but I won't sell them either. Must be because I used them for over 3 years and what got me off the stinkies too. Let's just call it nostalgic attachment to them ok and be done with it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (31/5/21)

I only don't use mine because I only have sub ohm tanks in 22 mm (Melo 3) and my Pico's only take 22 mm. I really must look for a 22 mm RTA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500 (31/5/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Must be a case of if its not broken don't fix it with pico sales. Their still rated as one of the most popular mod kits at FastTech so they must still be selling heaps. I don't use mine a lot any more but I won't sell them either. Must be because I used them for over 3 years and what got me off the stinkies too. Let's just call it nostalgic detachment to them ok and be done with it.


I had the istick 20w and 30w before they released the pico, so they were the first in my collection. I still use the pico because they are still the smallest 18650 mods around and they are just that comfortable to use.

Agree on the "if it's not broken" saying, unfortunately not what the market looking for the latest-greatest wants to see.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (31/5/21)

Timwis said it nicely though, a lot of us this forum are enthusiasts, hobbyists and connoisseurs. The main stream want a reasonably priced mod that will give longevity and fit in the pocket. I have a few that will never fit that role 

Aegis and the Pico mods have to be some of the toughest out there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/5/21)

The new Pico Plus does have some advantages over the original one.

Type C
2 Amp charging
25mm attys

It also sells at the same price as the original.

Old dimensions: 23mm, 45mm, 71mm, mass 90g
New dimensions: 25mm, 47mm, 71mm, mass 92g

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (31/5/21)

Would like if a local vendor brought in the mod only. I need one more small mod for a mtl setup then I'm sorted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (31/5/21)

They increased atty capability to 25mm.. So the mod is slightly wider. Wonder why they didn't go 2x700 one time. Would have been nice. And better form factor than the Pico 21700 with its slanted shape. 

Still have two pico's which just work perfectly for 22mm mtl atty's and higher ohm 22mm RDL atty's.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (31/5/21)

Look alot like the original with a slightly modified base and top plate and added 2A USB C port.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (1/6/21)

I have this but never seen them sold again after the initial batch.




The main features of Eleaf’s Pico Dual are:


Height: 75 mm
Width: 46 mm
Diameter: 44 mm
Connectivity: 510
Battery: Two 18650 batteries with a continuous discharge value above 25 A
Power: 1 – 200 W
Vaping modes: VW/TC (Ni,Ti,SS,TCR-M1, M2, M3)
Resistance range: 0.05 – 1.5 Ω in TC mode, and 0.1 – 3,5 Ω in variable wattage mode
Temperature control range: 100 – 315℃
Voltage: 0,5 – 9 V
Maximum discharge current: 1.5 A
Fonctions: Passthrough, Preheat
Upgradeable firmware
Colors: Black, White, Silver, Grey, Red, Cyan
The packaging includes:


1x iStick Pico Dual 200W by Eleaf
1x RC adapter (converts 510 connection into USB output to recharge any rechargeable USB device).
1x Micro USB cable
1x User manual (multilingual)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (1/6/21)

Thanks @fbb1964 

Big thumbs up from me on the Pico. My little white one has served like a real trooper.

Not sure about the look of the tank on this new one. Seems a bit top heavy. 

But that mod is likely to be a workhorse!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (2/6/21)

It really is hard to find anyone who has had a bad experience with a Pico, small, light and very reliable mod that just gets the job done! Like @Puff the Magic Dragon pointed out this will hold bigger attys which is not just a good move but a necessity really with a device being released in 2021, these days even many MTL tanks and RTA's are 24mm!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/6/21)

Definitely will get me one when it comes out. From all the mods ive ever owned, my pico is the only one still going strong

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Neal (4/6/21)

I'm a huge fan of the original Pico, have used one on a daily basis for years paired with sub tank mini. Bullet proof, never missed a beat. However this one has me confused a little. If the goal was to accommodate 25mm atties their 21700 version does that already, with the advantage of 100w and 21700 battery (obviously). Will probably give this one a miss, although I hope it does well with newer vapers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

